# Male Indian Fantail



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any color male Indian Fantail for sale? If anyone does, can you post some pictures of them? Thankyou.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Any Luck*

Are you having any luck finding an Indain Fantail? I only found garden fantails or pet quality fantails in white. I got about 10. I have to save my money and go to the Pageat of Pigeons here in Calif. in Nov. Or I hear we are to have the Grand National in Jan 2006. Last birds cost me $30. ea. 2004. Might know 3 people in Calif. with 30 min. of me none selling so far.
I have 5 breeding pair of Indains and some Babies and eggs. Not ready to leave.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*male indian fantails*

i have male indian fantails for sale in brown and black they are 25$ i live in abbotsford b.c. email me if you are interested @ [email protected]


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, 
I live in California have you ever shipped that far? Thanks 
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Where?*

Where you at in Ca.? Check out sites on Indain Fantail club and Stan Luden. Lot of people in Ca.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Riverside county. Ok I will. Thanks


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Membership of the Southern California Indian Fantail Club:

http://www.zyworld.com/kevin~keeler/SCIFCmembers.htm 

Al


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you Al, 
but I am already a member of that club and I have some one that is going to get me a bird, but I just wanted some more birds.
Taylor


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

i do have male fantails for sale in brown light brown and black but i live in canada where do you live? email me @ [email protected]


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hi Taylor*

I was wondering what club do you be long to? I was a member of the Southern California Indain Fantail Club. I was V. P. and enjoyed showing it was pretty fun.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Male fantails have larger chests than females?


Elvis


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I am not sure.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Are You Still Needing A Male Indain Fantail?*

Stan, called today there is a lady going to give up her birds. I told him you are look for one. I also am looking too. He says, He'll be going over there in a couple of days. So may he can help us out.

Debbie


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Debbie,
Oh thankyou! Do you have any idea how much they are?
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Price*

I can't honestly say I don't yet. I hope there free but if he needs money I give him some. We just pray it's an offer we can't refuse. OKAY?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay. Thanks.  I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*7 left*

7 left unpaired. Trying to find out who is a boy. Debbie


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Don't worrie take your time there is no rush for me.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*4 Left*

4 LEFT Unmated. 1 male and female and 2 babies. I can't tell there sex yet.
Thanks for your waiting. Debbie


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Whenever you can that's fine. Thanks.
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,
are you selling them? How much are they?
Thanks ,
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hens*

I,m looking around and everybody mated. And I'm left with a hen and one I don't Know what it is. When I'm able to sell they will be $30. to $50. each. But I still want to get you a male. Debbie


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh thank you. That is great about the birds. Good luch with them!
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Come on over*

Come and pick out some birds. Got some nice ones.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Where do you live? Maybe we can work somthing out about when. I have to figure out a date with my parents. Thanks your very nice.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Waiting*

Can't wait to meet yout folks. I was moving some birds to make room for the Indain Fantails. They tend to take up alot of floor space and lower nestboxes. Rollers , Homers. Tumblers aren't to much of a challenge they like higher boxes. I have 2 baby Indains weaned and 3 out of the nest. Also 3 with pin feathers and 2 hatchingly. Lots of eggs.


----------



## Chaos_forever (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi..*



upcd said:


> Are you having any luck finding an Indain Fantail? I only found garden fantails or pet quality fantails in white. I got about 10. I have to save my money and go to the Pageat of Pigeons here in Calif. in Nov. Or I hear we are to have the Grand National in Jan 2006. Last birds cost me $30. ea. 2004. Might know 3 people in Calif. with 30 min. of me none selling so far.
> I have 5 breeding pair of Indains and some Babies and eggs. Not ready to leave.


Hi, do you mind selling me some indain fantails? if so note me back..thanks alot


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hey where you c. f.? Haven't heard from you for a while.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have American Fantails. But don't you have Indians Debbie?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Yes*

I have Indain Fantails. Also have American Fantails, West of England Tumblers, Brimingham Rollers, Racers. C.F. pm me today.


----------



## Chaos_forever (Jul 18, 2005)

*indian fantial*

Hi, i got indian fantail for sale only a pair left and i want to give it away...i want $80 on these pair. 

Chaos_forever


----------



## Chaos_forever (Jul 18, 2005)

*indian fantails*

where do you live? i live in fresno california. you can check them out if you live close to me..


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Got pictures?*

Of your Indain Fantails? What color are they? Have they had babies before?


----------

